# engine swap



## blakb12 (Dec 15, 2002)

I am new to this. I am looking to do a SR20DE engine and manual tranny swap on my 90 sentra, does any one have any advice for me. Even any pointers on how to do this without spending a ton of money doing it. Is there any shops in the San Francisco Bayarea that I can contact regarding a SR20DE engine with tranny and install.


----------

